# Building Heat Shield



## newbie55 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm installing a Drolet Pyropack EPA Stove and I need to build a wall heat shield behind it. I have a cement block house with plaster walls. I was thinking of using a piece of 1/2 inch durarock backed with 24 ga sheet metal spaced 1 inch from the wall. I want to cover the face of the durarock with ceramic or clay tile what kind of adhesive or mortar would I use to attach the tile to the shield and the wall that would withstand the heat. Does this sound like a sound design?


----------



## coaly (Feb 23, 2011)

The heat shield is for a combustible wall (made of wood, paneling, sheet rock, or something that will burn)  Cement block, brick, stone, or non combustible materials do not require a heat shield or have minimum clearance distance.  Is the floor wood? That is a combustible to be concerned about.


----------



## newbie55 (Feb 23, 2011)

Guess I should have been more specific about the wall it is plaster on sheet rock with the sheet rock mounted on furring strips attached to the cinder block wall.  Factory clearance specs  are 15 1/2 inches and due to the location I have to put the stove about 9 inches from the wall. The factory manual say I can cut the clearance by 67% if I use Ceramic tiles, or an equivalent non-combustible material on fire-proof supports with a minimum of 0,024" (0,61 mm) sheet metal backing spaced out at least 1" (25 mm) by non-combustible spacers.   I'd think that the sheet rock and furring strips would get to hot with a 9 inch clearance. So I think I'd need some kind of heat shield and I'd like to put tile on it if it is feasible and need to know what kind of adhesive  or mortar I could use


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 23, 2011)

newbie55 said:
			
		

> Guess I should have been more specific about the wall it is plaster on sheet rock with the sheet rock mounted on furring strips attached to the cinder block wall.  Factory clearance specs  are 15 1/2 inches and due to the location I have to put the stove about 9 inches from the wall. The factory manual say I can cut the clearance by 67% if I use Ceramic tiles, or an equivalent non-combustible material on fire-proof supports with a minimum of 0,024" (0,61 mm) sheet metal backing spaced out at least 1" (25 mm) by non-combustible spacers.   I'd think that the sheet rock and furring strips would get to hot with a 9 inch clearance. So I think I'd need some kind of heat shield and I'd like to put tile on it if it is feasible and need to know what kind of adhesive  or mortar I could use



does the manual say you can exceed nfpa 211 guidelines, and put it at 9", or is it vague?
i dont think the 67% rule will allow for closer that 12" if they are using nfpa211


But, it really depends on how the stove maker and your building inspector interprets it though


----------



## newbie55 (Feb 23, 2011)

1.3.1 Reduced clearances
You may decrease the clearances by installing heat radiation shields between the walls or the ceiling and the stove. These heat radiation shields must be installed permanently, and can include sheet metal, a rigid non-combustible sheet or a masonry wall.
Clearances of not less than 1" (25 mm) and not more than 3" (76 mm) between the bottom of the shield and the floor and not less than 3" (76 mm) between the top of the shield and the ceiling must be respected to allow vertical air circulation behind the shield. The shield must extend 20" (500 mm) above the stove top and 18" (450mm) to each side of the stove (see Graphic 1).
Following the installation of such a heat radiation shield, the clearances mentioned on the stove certification plate may be reduced as stated in the following table.

TYPE OF PROTECTION
Reducing Clearances With Shielding
Sides and Rear/Back
Sheet metal, a minimum of 0,024" (0,61mm) spaced out at least 1" (25mm) by non-combustible spacers (see graphic 2).
67%

Ceramic tiles, or an equivalent non-combustible material on fire-proof supports spaced out at least 1" (25 mm) by non-combustible spacers (see graphic 3).
50%

Ceramic tiles, or an equivalent non-combustible material on fire-proof supports with a minimum of 0,024" (0,61 mm) sheet metal backing spaced out at least 1" (25 mm) by non-combustible spacers (see graphic 4)
67%

Brick spaced out at least 1" (25 mm) by non-combustible spacers (see graphic 5)
50%

Brick with a minimum of 0,024" (0,61 mm) sheet metal backing spaced out at least 1" (25 mm) by non-combustible spacers (see graphic 6).
67%



The way I interpret it is 67% of 15.5 is 10.385....15.5 minus 10,385 is 5.115 inches or 50% of 15.5 is 7.75......So I could put it as close as 5.115 inches....I just want to know what I can glue the tile on with so it won't fall off

Here's the link to the manual
http://www.drolet.ca/upload/documents/manuels/drolet/45397A - Pyropak_14-02-2011-0002.pdf


----------



## nelraq (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you thought about removing the plaster, drywall and furring strips?  If you do that, you could place the tile directly on the concrete  block wall.  No further need to worry about clearances for your stove!


----------



## newbie55 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just talked to the manufacturer and they verified the way I interpreted the specs is correct ....67% of 15.5 is 10.385â€¦.15.5 minus 10,385 is 5.115 inches or 50% of 15.5 is 7.75â€¦...So I could put it as close as 5.115 inches with the proper heat shield

Manufacturers link 
http://www.drolet.ca/en/products/wood/pyropak


----------



## newbie55 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes I'm thinking about pulling the dry wall and furring strips off...Considering all options at the moment....What kind of adhesive or mortar would you use to stick the tile on the cinder bliocks????


----------



## Lynch (Feb 23, 2011)

go to a local hardwear store and ask one of those guys they will know.
lowes homedepot ya know something of that nature.

they have some really good stuff out there now you can stick stuff anywhere!


----------



## joecool85 (Mar 29, 2011)

I know this is old, but keep in mind even though for WALL clearances you are good for 5", you probably still need 8" of clearance to the sides and rear of the stove for a hearth pad - effectively limiting your wall proximity to 8", not 5".


----------

